# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  I fola vetvetes - Ndarja Poezi 2007

## Fiori

*I fola vetvetes*

Ashpër i fola vetvetes sot
Dhe ndjeva se ç'është ashpërsia
U mundova ta zbut, por më kot
Dhe ndjeva se ç'është mëria.

Fjalë të ndyra vetvetes i thash'
Dhe ndjeva se ç'është ofendimi
Përkulshëm ju luta, "Më fal. më fal!"
Dhe ndjeva se ç'është pendimi.

E mbusha vetveten me lëvdata
Dhe ndjeva se ç'është mburrja
Ajo iku tutje, më la prapa
Dhe ndjeva se ç'është humbja.

U ula shtruar me vetveten
Dhe ndjeva se ç'është llogjika
Vendosa, kështu do të mbetem
Dhe ndjeva se vetvetja ësht' timja!

----------


## bili99

Vargje te  bukura  pershkrimi  te  ecjes ne  jete   me vetveten-ndergjegjen.. drejt  pjekurise.....bukur..dhe  qe  ke arritur  komfortin  me vetveten   ,paqen  me ndergjegjen kjo  eshte  lumturia.
me  nderime,
bili

----------


## Pratolini

I mungon ai kapercimi ne nivel qe eshte i domosdoshem per tu quajtur nje poet i mirefillte. Shume standarde, nuk te transmeton asnje ndjenje te vecante. Gjithsesi mund te quhet e pranueshme, aq me teper ne raport me poezite e tjera qe kam pare ketu.

----------


## DI_ANA

Shume vargje te bukura....ishte poezia qe votova por siç thashe te gjitha po te kisha mundesine do ti votoja!

Suksese autorit!

Respekte

----------


## trysil

*I fola vetvetes*, poezi e vargut të matur dhe e ritmit. 
Nëse autori ia ka vënë vetes detyrë të krijojë një tekst të tillë poetik, kujtoj se e ia ka dalë. Por, poezia ka edhe anë tjera: temën, përmbajtjen, idenë, transponimin artistik, figuracionin, gjuhën e zgjedhur, dhe përmes të gjitha këtyre krijimin e një teksti poetik që ka një mesazh që shqetëson për diçka ose kënaq shijen estetike vetëm si art. Elementet që i ceka më lart (ritmi, rima, strofa e rregullt, masa metrike: numri i rrokjeve brenda vargjeve) kryesisht janë anë jashtletrare. Nuk po them të panevojshme, por ato e kanë fuqinë vetëm atëherë kur kanë edhe figuracionin, gjuhën e zgjedhur, mesazhin poetik dhe thellësinë, mendimin.
Rimariumi që hasa te kjo poezi, është gjithsesi një melodi që sjell ngrohtësi, e cila lexuesin e rremben, por për shkak të mangësive tjera, nuk mund ta shoqërojë për gjatë kohë.

Përshëndes autorin duke i uruar sukses!

----------


## EDUARDI

* Bashkohem me komentin e Trysil

Urime autorit...*

----------


## Ra_ORA

poezi e shkruar pa kujdes

Dhe ndjeva se vetvetja ësht' timja!... 

cfare lloj perfundimi i panjohur eshte ky? te gjithe e dine qe jo vetem vetvetja por dhe vetja, tendet jane...lol

----------


## Rebele

Perkujdesje nuk ka, ndoshta per shkak te shkrehjes qe percillet ne vargje. 

Perseritja e disa fjaleve perbrenda nje strofe m'u duk si pamundesi per te gjetur nje fjale tjeter (zevendesim). Fill pas leximit te dy vargjeve te para, poezia u be e parashikueshme.

----------


## mondishall

> poezi e shkruar pa kujdes
> 
> Dhe ndjeva se vetvetja ësht' timja!... 
> 
> cfare lloj perfundimi i panjohur eshte ky? te gjithe e dine qe jo vetem vetvetja por dhe vetja, tendet jane...lol


Ah sikur ta dinin te gjithe, c'bote qe do ishte!!! 
p.s. Qe me pyetjen dhe pergjigjen e dhene ne emer te te gjitheve, zute vend i/e nderuar kritik ne nje nga vargjet e mia. Gjejeni vete se ku.
Respekt

----------


## Ra_ORA

i nderuar, s'dua ti hyj gares se kush eshte me i mencur...po flisnim per poezine tende, dhe ajo ishte verejtja ime...

spo e gjej dot ku hyj tek poezia jote...lol

----------


## mondishall

> Perkujdesje nuk ka, ndoshta per shkak te shkrehjes qe percillet ne vargje. 
> 
> Perseritja e disa fjaleve perbrenda nje strofe m'u duk si pamundesi per te gjetur nje fjale tjeter (zevendesim). Fill pas leximit te dy vargjeve te para, poezia u be e parashikueshme.


Me pelqen ashpersia ne vleresim, pasi dhe une ne shume poezi te mia jam i ashper. 
Me pelqen te shkrehem ne vargje, por mund te them me sinqeritet qe pak ja arrij ta shkarkoj ne vargje. Po t'ja kem arritur ketu(perjashto te metat qe i kam pranuar) qenka dicka e papritur dhe duhet ta rremoj per ta mesuar.
Perseritja e disa fjaleve, vertet sjell bezdi kur nuk percjell si duhet mendimin e autorit. Mua, (mbase gaboj) me perseriteshin vetvetiu ne cdo strofe, vec se me tjeter destinacion. Po, e pranoj hapur, qe ishte PAMUNDESI ne c'ka desha te them, te gjeja fjale tjeter. Une nuk kerkoj fjale, ato me vine papritur dhe papritur zgjedh. Poezia nuk eshte fjalor ne vetvete, por fjalor qe flet. 
Ka shume raste qe mendimi i shkruesit lexohet qe ne fillim. Me ka ndodhur shume here ne jete edhe mua, ne poezira, romane, filma. drama dhe vazhdon te me ndodhe. Nuk mund te percaktoj dot se cfare shpreh ky lloj parashikimi, pasi me ka ndodhur si me krijime ordinere, amatore(nga ku s'e perjashtoj veten time), ashtu dhe me krijime profesionistesh.  
U zgjata ca, pasi morra ne konsiderate verrejtjet tuaja dhe ju lutem qe keshtu te vazhdojme ne kete forum, pasi kemi c'te mesojme nga njeri-tjetri.
Respekt

----------


## Rebele

> Me pelqen ashpersia ne vleresim, pasi dhe une ne shume poezi te mia jam i ashper. 
> Me pelqen te shkrehem ne vargje, por mund te them me sinqeritet qe pak ja arrij ta shkarkoj ne vargje. Po t'ja kem arritur ketu(perjashto te metat qe i kam pranuar) qenka dicka e papritur dhe duhet ta rremoj per ta mesuar.
> Perseritja e disa fjaleve, vertet sjell bezdi kur nuk percjell si duhet mendimin e autorit. Mua, (mbase gaboj) me perseriteshin vetvetiu ne cdo strofe, vec se me tjeter destinacion. Po, e pranoj hapur, qe ishte PAMUNDESI ne c'ka desha te them, te gjeja fjale tjeter. Une nuk kerkoj fjale, ato me vine papritur dhe papritur zgjedh. Poezia nuk eshte fjalor ne vetvete, por fjalor qe flet. 
> Ka shume raste qe mendimi i shkruesit lexohet qe ne fillim. Me ka ndodhur shume here ne jete edhe mua, ne poezira, romane, filma. drama dhe vazhdon te me ndodhe. Nuk mund te percaktoj dot se cfare shpreh ky lloj parashikimi, pasi me ka ndodhur si me krijime ordinere, amatore(nga ku s'e perjashtoj veten time), ashtu dhe me krijime profesionistesh.  
> U zgjata ca, pasi morra ne konsiderate verrejtjet tuaja dhe ju lutem qe keshtu te vazhdojme ne kete forum, pasi kemi c'te mesojme nga njeri-tjetri.
> Respekt


Mondishall,
Ne krahasim me shume te tjera ketu, poezia juaj eshte e pertypshme (ka trajten e jehones - vetes, tek vetja). Edhe vargu permbylles shpreh nje te vertete te thjeshte, por qe shpesh e anashkalojme. Per parashikueshmerine: lexon vargun ku autori ben dicka me veten dhe e hamendeson fare lehte pasojen qe ai perjeton, ne vargun pasues. 
Pershendetje!
R.

----------


## ^AngeL^

Poezia e mondishallit kjo,shume e bukur
kam lexuar shume poezi te bukura qe ke krijuar ti.

po ajo,, ofendova veten,dhe ndjeva se cdo te thote ofendim ........... ...............

shume i ashper

gjithmone eshte ajo kur ofendohesh nga tjeret eshte me e rende,sepse ofendim qe i jep vetes e di vec ti,por njekohesisht dhe me e renda.

----------


## mondishall

Pa dashur tani te permend gjithe shkruesit ketu, ju shpreh pa perjashtim te gjitheve te vetmen fjale te sternjohur dhe te pazevendesueshme, FALEMINDERIT!  
Dijeni miq te dashur, qe pavaresisht nga teprimet e ndersjellta ne debate, tek une do gjeni te mirepriturin e mendimit kritik, qe i ve me te vertete pikat mbi i-ne. Nese kjo pike me bie e troket mua ne koke, s'ma keni ju fajin, po koka time. Ndryshe do t'ju trokasin ju pastaj.lol.
Fundviti eshte dhe s'ka si mos ju uroj ju dhe gjithe forumisteve, Gezuar, per shume vjet gezuar! 2008 qofte me me shendet e suksese ne jete! Perqafime Mondi

----------


## desaparacidos

Pak me vonese, po ja ku jam.

Me pelqen. Nuk do rri ketu te flas per metafora, krahasime, metrik etj sepse nuk kuptoj asgje, - ato jane gjera per Profesoret, personalisht jam vetem nje Punetor i Litersise -  por thjesht me pelqen ajo qe me transmeton. Eshte e thjeshte, thote diçka, e çon konfliktin nje hap perpara dhe biles menyra e shkrimit me kujton disa kenga te Dylanit, tip Blowin in the wind apo Take a message to Mary.

----------

